# Belt tool holders and sheaths.



## jsd176 (Dec 28, 2009)

I got a Stihl hatchet for Christmas and I’d like to be able to where it on belt when I’m out cutting. Is there some sort of holster/ tool pouch that I can get to carry it with? I didn’t really see anything on Bailey’s or the like. I’m thinking of a leather holster? Does anyone know where I can get one? Also, does anyone know where I could get a sheath for it and my splitting axe? 

Thanks!


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 28, 2009)

I've used the axe sheath for years and just bought the suspenders and belt.
http://grizzlypeakenterprises.com/index.htm


----------



## gwiley (Dec 28, 2009)

I use a metal framing hammer loop that I got from lowes for a few bucks to hold my hatchet. It is awesome for fast removal when I need to get a wedge in place quickly.

The hatchet at lowes for $17 comes with a decent leather scabbard with belt loops, but I prefer to use the hammer loop because it allows a very quick draw. I leave the scabbard on - it is open on the back so i doesn't interfere with using the hatchet to hammer wedges but keeps the blade from removing chunks of flesh unintentionally.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 29, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I've used the axe sheath for years and just bought the suspenders and belt.
> http://grizzlypeakenterprises.com/index.htm


:agree2:


----------

